# Awesome customized bike on Ebay take a look



## Sped Man (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is the listing. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=271242329175







I have only one thing to say. Wow!


----------



## sqrly (Jul 18, 2013)

While its a shame to ruin some of those parts...  I love it!  That is beautiful and well thought out.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Squirrel 
	
	



```

```
I was amazed it didn't sell. It would make one great display bike. I guess it is a sign of the times we are living in. Not that many people have disposable income.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 24, 2013)

I fell in love with that thing too!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not a big custom fan, but I like that!!!!!!!


----------



## Tino (Sep 23, 2013)

Very creative mind!


----------

